# FS: 250W Metal Halide Pendents and Ballast and More...



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have One PFO Mini Pendents and Ballasts $120










Next Reef MR1 Modded to run Bio Beads. Drilled holes bigger and used PVC pipe to make intake and outtake bigger. $40










Will not ship or deliver.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Ttt.......


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Post edited only have one Pendent and Ballast left. Everything else is still available,.


Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Frag Tank Sold and the bulbs are Pending pick up.


Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bulbs sold. First post edited.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump.......


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Still have one PFO mini pendent and ballast . I can throw in the used bulbs I have and believe I have the hanging kit for the pendent.

Open to offers.

Thanks ,Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

All gone Thanks


----------

